# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mad World: Aucun lien de parenté.

## ShinSH

Les mods n'ont qu'une seule constante, le moteur sur lequel ils tournent. Parce que pour le reste, on trouve de tout à l'instar de Mad World, un mod solo sous forme de quizz ; du genre qui se prend au sérieux.
 Dans les 4 mondes que vous traverserez, vous aurez à répondre à des questions. Questions mathématiques ou connaissances sur la bible sont au programme dans un monde tout blanc, où vous devez chercher la lumière. C'est... spécial, c'est américain, et perso, je ne me suis pas amusé une seule seconde.
 Pour ceux qui ne me croient pas, c'est par ici.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Phenixy

Ca a l'air d'un chiant...

----------


## Sr_CoinCoin

J'te crois, je vais pas aller y jouer ^^

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Chercher la lumière, répondre à des question sur la bible... sans moi donc.

----------


## WaT

C'a l'air bien pourrave quand même.

----------


## Phenixy

Est-ce que Jack Thompson est au bout du tunnel?

----------


## znokiss

T'aurais pu mettre en titre du topic : "aucun lien, je suis fils unique"...

----------


## Boitameuh

Je savais bien que j'avais vu un de mes copain-vapeur jouer à Madworld cette nuit !

La déception...

----------


## Louck

Il y a tellement de mods de HL et HL2...
:veutsontestsurNaturalSelection:

Dommage, il avait juste l'originalité de ne pas être un jeu bourrin ou de shoot.

----------


## gros_bidule

P'taing... après le rock chrétien, le jeu vidéo chrétien.
:vomiSaTartiflette:

----------


## Sewel

> Il y a tellement de mods de HL et HL2...
> :veutsontestsurNaturalSelection:
> 
> Dommage, il avait juste l'originalité de ne pas être un jeu bourrin ou de shoot.


:veuxnaturalselection2:

----------


## tb-51

Un de plus.

----------


## Sim's

On dirait le mod Half Quake.

----------


## Burr

J'ai essayé une demi heure hier soir et c'est pas très passionnant. Le mod se décompose en plusieurs parties.

I. C'est une succession d'intersections. A chaque carrefour est associé un péché, chaque couloir propose un personnage tiré de la bible et il faut donc qu'il soit associé au péché en question. Si on se trompe, on tombe sur un piège.

II. Un pont, des lettres, le nom de Dieu, bref un classique _:indianajones:_

III. Une série de couloirs où il faut repérer les nombres premiers afin d'éviter les pièges.

IV. Un labyrinthe assez complexe ponctué par les paroles de "All Along the Watchtower" écrites sur les murs. Je n'ai pas eu le courage de terminer ce dernier niveau donc si quelqu'un peut me dire si on finit par rencontrer Dieu ou Bob Dylan, ce serait sympa.

Par contre, ce n'est pas un jeu vidéo chrétien.

----------

